# Grim Reaper Hands



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I try to give credit where credit is due, but my memory is like a sieve. The how-to for these hands were either on this forum or linked to from this forum, unfortunately I can't remember who actually posted it.

I made a few changes, which I hope I don't regret, by using glue instead of latex. I did use the cotton balls, but also used toilet tissue. The OP used ballpoint pen barrels for his fingers between the joints, which of course I didn't have 30-40 laying around, so I used 3/8" outside diameter water tubing (16 cents per foot at Lowe's - sorry, Fritz).

Below of are two pair of the hands which have not been sealed or painted. I have three sets made so far, but I hope to do 4-6 Grim Reapers, but we'll see how that works out, lol.










Here's a little closer view. My hands were too small for what I wanted, so I double-dipped by measuring from the beginning of each knuckle to the end of the following knuckle on my hand. Some guess-work on the posing. My intention is for him to hold a scythe in one hand and hold a chain with a hanging lantern in the other.










This is one of the lanterns that my Grim Reapers will be holding. I got them for half-price the week before Christmas ($6.50 each) at a store called The World Market in south Alabama.










And that's the extent of my Grim Reaper progress to this point, lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These look really good, Tot.

I remember the thread you're talking about but am also drawing a blank as to who posted it.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> These look really good, Tot.
> 
> I remember the thread you're talking about but am also drawing a blank as to who posted it.


Thanks, Roxy. Do you think I can get these things sealed good enough that the glue will hold up being left outside for a month?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These are mache, yes? Definitely the man to ask is Stolloween (here's a link to his discussion of the basics of papier mache, including sealing the finished piece: http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=209). He recommends using sealants that would be suitable for wood, such as shellacs, varnish, or urethanes.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking hands. I'd like to try something like that. Love the vintage look lanterns and what a great price.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> These are mache, yes? Definitely the man to ask is Stolloween (here's a link to his discussion of the basics of papier mache, including sealing the finished piece: http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=209). He recommends using sealants that would be suitable for wood, such as shellacs, varnish, or urethanes.


Thanks for the link, Roxy. I'll work and work on these props, but you wouldn't believe how much time I spend fretting, yes, fretting, lol, on if I'll end up watching it melt in the rain come October.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

scareme said:


> Great looking hands. I'd like to try something like that. Love the vintage look lanterns and what a great price.


Thanks, Scareme. I think the OP said he made a pair of these in one hour. Mine took a bit longer, but I have to do everything in stages because I have such a short attention span. However, they were relatively easy and I got faster with each pair I made.

And yes, I love these lanterns too. They're a big part of my motivation to get these done. But you should have seen the one they had for $70 that wasn't on sale and weighed at least 5 pounds - it was really beautiful.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey TOT...Your hands look great....what type of glue did you use?


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

beelce said:


> Hey TOT...Your hands look great....what type of glue did you use?


Thanks, Beelce. The yellow-looking hands were made with a water-Elmer's wood glue mixture. The whiter pair were just water and white school glue. I found the link provided by the OP for the how-to. I did things a little different and would be glad to answer any questions, but I think this link will be pretty helpful for anyone making these.

http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/corpsehands.asp


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice work they look perfect for reaper hands


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Great hands, tot! And thank you for posting the link (evil chortle), The Master will be pleased!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nicely doen Tot! be sure to post pics of the reaper who'll receive them!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's a link to the original Pen Hands..
http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/corpsehands.asp
Here's the link to the Wireframe hands from Bone Dancer how to..
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17038&highlight=corpse+hands
Other than those I don't know which link you may be referring to.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Perhaps this would make a good sticky in the "how-to" section?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice job! They're really creepy looking!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Here's a link to the original Pen Hands..
> http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/corpsehands.asp
> Here's the link to the Wireframe hands from Bone Dancer how to..
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17038&highlight=corpse+hands
> Other than those I don't know which link you may be referring to.


It was the Haunter's Hangout link which someone posted here on HauntForum, although after looking at BD's thread (which I remember reading back-when), you can see where his methodology too influenced what I did.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

also here is a calculator for hands: http://zombietronix.com/calculator_simplehand.php


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great looking hands tot and what a great deal on the lantern. Make sure you post the finished product!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

The haunter's screen name is IBMerlin and he/she is usually found at www.hauntershangout.com


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Those look great just placed that in my photo folder


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

those look GREAT!!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I was wondering how you made those thanx for posting this very helpful to me


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job with the skelly hands. I never had a good way to deal with the knuckles but the cotton ball thing seems like a good one. It would allow the finger to bend and still look good.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> Nice job with the skelly hands. I never had a good way to deal with the knuckles but the cotton ball thing seems like a good one. It would allow the finger to bend and still look good.


Thanks to everyone for all the compliments and an added thank you to Bone Dancer. I'm sure you can see your influence in how these were made.


----------

